# Newest drivetrain explosion



## Trails4Two (May 12, 2008)

After blowing up our rear Hub last month, we were out on a trail (Yes, Dan - it was Mary's again) with a friend from Denver when our rear derailleur (SRAM X-9) fell off. We had previously wrecked, but had dumped the bike on the non-derailleur side. A few hundred yards later we had to stop due to the horrible noise and feeling of our rear derailleur trying to rotate up and around the cassette. It had broken at the bolt that goes into the dropout. The bolt was fine, and the dropout was fine. The ring of metal that goes around the bolt had snapped in two, leaving the mechanism to drift along with the chain until the cable and housing stopped it.

We are officially removing our names from the "easy on equipment" team list...


----------



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

Damn - you guys are tough on your equipment. So did you have to remove the deraileur and single-speed it back to the car?

So I should add to one of the "hub posts", but we blew up our Industry Nine hub today. I don't know all of the details yet (its at the shop as I am not known for my hub disassembly skills), but the net of it is our pedals spin forwards and backwards and the hub does not engage. :eekster: It was trouble free for the past year and a half...

We were in the middle of what should have been a long ride out at Buffalo Creek. Fortunately we were near the top of Charlies Cutoff and had "mostly" downhill to the car - I think it was 6 miles back to the car from where we lost the abilty to pedal the bike forward. :madman: 

Chris - I got pretty good at the one foot pushes as we attempted to crest small hills. So now I guess I'll put those White Industries hubs to the test while I get my hub re-built.


----------



## Trails4Two (May 12, 2008)

*Wow*

Congratulations! I think you are the first team to destroy an I-9 hub! I hope it is a quick fix. On our derailleur failure, we were only about a mile into the trail and it was all downhill back to the car. So I ziptied the carcass of the derailleur to the chainstay and we coasted down. Here'a a pic of the break:


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

Hey guys, maybe it's the trail??
Dan, if you're putting $$ into a new hubset, I'd suggest putting $$$ into a Chris King set. Only ones without known failures on tandems (yet).
Very interested to hear about the details behind I-9 hub failure. 
Maybe we should just send two Rohloffs out there and be done with it


----------



## Trails4Two (May 12, 2008)

I can't remember where I heard it from, but during our last hub search someone mentioned killing a King hub. They sent it to King and it was repaired and sent back with a note to the effect of "try to break this one". I like that.


----------



## goodwinworld (Apr 11, 2007)

We have had great luck With the older model shimano Saint Hubs with the 10mm through axle that the rear der attaches to, it has been pretty bombproof so far...


----------



## giff07 (Jun 7, 2010)

+1 on the Kings. Had ours since spring and not even a hint of a problem.(purchased from Alex) We couldn't keep a White Ind. hub together on the tandemand got tired of taking the tandem for a walk!
Ed Gifford
New Jersey


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

Trails4Two said:


> Congratulations! I think you are the first team to destroy an I-9 hub! I hope it is a quick fix. On our derailleur failure, we were only about a mile into the trail and it was all downhill back to the car. So I ziptied the carcass of the derailleur to the chainstay and we coasted down. Here'a a pic of the break:


This is the kind of failure that made me drop SRAM for my drivetrain!!!!


----------



## Stevoo (Mar 9, 2007)

We broke a king hub but it was my fault. I did not safety wire the disk rotor bolts so they fell out during a ride. When it got to the last one and I applied the brake and it ripped the rotor from the hub body tearing off one of the mounting bosses. Totally my fault. I now use loctite and safety wire. That was 4 years ago and all is well. I now loctite and safety wire all brake mounting hardware. Calipers and rotors. Funny thing is that I also rode one of Sherwoods demo bikes the year before and the caliper bolts had backed out, fortunately noticed it just BEFORE the ride. I should have remembered that experience. Otherwise the King hubs have been excellent so far.


----------



## 56cbr600rr (Oct 16, 2008)

We just raced this weekend. Both me and my team mate have brand new x9 rear derailleurs. Both failed in the exact same way. It seems as if the rear spring isn't strong enough to pull it down. Upgrading to the x-0.


----------

